

Ambassador sorry after signing ACTA - voodoochilo
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120202/02305917633/full-text-slovenian-ambassadors-apology-signing-acta.shtml

======
CWIZO
I'm both proud of and sad because of this, with our ambassador in Japan. I
just hope it's not too late and we can still fight this thing. There will be a
protest in our capital tomorrow and I just hope that at least half of the
people who RVSPed on FB will show up.

~~~
voodoochilo
protest the hell outta them!

------
Karunamon
Being a part of evil because you were too "busy" to pay attention is about the
lamest excuse I can possibly conjure.

------
ComputerGuru
What good does that do? Where can I cash that "sorry" in?

I say this is just PR (or a publicity stunt. Same difference). Everything
after the fact is PR. Always is.

Perhaps I can just "sorry" my way out of ACTA-induced charges?

------
jvehent
He could have been sorry _before_ signing it. It would have been more
useful...

~~~
voodoochilo
actually he is a she, but you are right. i don't understand those people -
they do not even read this stuff.

~~~
talmand
It's by design. Make the text so long and complicated no one bothers to read
it and go by the falsely written summary.

That's how the U.S. Congress works, as an example. There are so many laws on
the books written by people who purposely wrote them to be difficult to
comprehend so that practically every U.S. citizen is a criminal of one sort or
another.

~~~
Create
_Qu'on me donne six lignes écrites de la main du plus honnête homme, j'y
trouverai de quoi le faire pendre._

If you give me six lines written by the hand of the most honest of men, I will
find something in them which will hang him.

<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Cardinal_Richelieu>

